# Which Shocks



## scottb80 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a 1992 Georgie Boy Cruise Master that is on a Chevrolet P30 Chassis with the 454CI gas engine.  It needs new shocks and want to do it myself, but I'm having difficulty finding out which shocks to get.  I see shock part numbers for chassis without Monobeam front suspension and numbers with Monobeam front suspension.  Is there an easy way to tell what my front suspension is and what the rear is as well ( I know it's leaf springs).


----------

